

Google Quantum A.I. Lab Team: Where do we stand on benchmarking the D-Wave 2? - sciwiz
https://plus.google.com/+QuantumAILab/posts/DymNo8DzAYi

======
rbanffy
Can anyone explain how, exactly, is one such machine programmed to solve a
given problem?

